# Review về treo mày giấu chỉ tại Sky Diamond cho mom nào cần ạ



## lih pham huyền

Bước qua tuổi trung niên, đôi mắt cười ngày xưa giờ chỉ còn lại đôi chân mày rũ xuống, mí mắt cũng sụp nhiều, vết châm chim hằn sâu trên khóe mắt...dù m chăm sóc vùng mắt chu đáo, k bỏ bê hôm nào vậy mà vẫn k cứu vãn được.
Tìm hiểu để cải thiện tình trạng lão hóa mắt, m được người quen gt đến Sky Diamond sử dụng dịch vụ treo chân mày thẩm mỹ. Lúc đc tư vấn m cũng khá phân vân và lo lắng nhưng trải nghiệm r thì thấy rất đáng đồng tiền bát gạo chị e ạ.
- Đây là một phương pháp phẫu thuật giúp loại bỏ da dư chùng nhão, mỡ thừa, vết nhăn ở vùng mắt giúp điều trị triệt để bệnh lý lão hóa vùng mắt và khắc phục rất tốt những khuyết điểm vùng mắt.
- Treo chân mày thẩm mỹ không tốn nhiều thời gian thực hiện đi, thực hiện lại như (dung mỹ phẩm, uống thuốc, thermage).
Lúc đầu m cũng khá lo về vd tgian vì m cũng khá bận rộn nhưng đến đây, b đc gây tê nhẹ và mất khoảng 30 đến 60 phút là hoàn tất.
- Chỉ cần thực hiện một lần mà hiệu quả có thể duy trì trong vòng 5~10 năm.
- Điều thích nhất là thực hiện treo chân mày thẩm mỹ ở Sky Diamond là k đau, các bác sỹ rất tận tình và thân thiện.
- Thời gian để lành thương cũng chỉ từ 3~5 ngày tùy cơ địa. Sky Diamond là viện treo mày giấu chỉ chuyên sâu đầu tiên dành riêng cho khách hàng trung niên được Sở Y tế cấp phép hoạt động nên b có thể yên tâm sử dụng.
Hiệu quả thì miễn chê nhé...
- M có lại được dáng chân mày mới đẹp tự nhiên
– Hoàn toàn không thể nhìn thấy sẹo
– Đôi mắt của mình trông đẹp, có sức sống và trẻ trung hơn, cải thiện rõ rệt hiện tượng sụp mí
Chi phí treo chân mày thẩm mỹ ở Sky Diamond cũng khá cạnh tranh, đợt mình đi thì cũng được áp dụng chương trình km này.
+ Treo mày Ehar: 8 tr giảm còn 6 tr
+ Treo mày 5D Gold: 16tr giảm còn 12 tr
+ Treo mày Myome: 28tr giảm còn 18tr
Mom muốn cải thiện tình trạng lão hóa mắt đặt biệt là chân mày thì tham khảo nha!


----------



## hiền oanh mai

Mẹ em năm nay 55 tuổi, cũng bị bọng mắt to, mắt có vết chân chim khá rõ thì có làm được không ạ?


----------



## lih pham huyền

hiền oanh mai nói:


> Mẹ em năm nay 55 tuổi, cũng bị bọng mắt to, mắt có vết chân chim khá rõ thì có làm được không ạ?


Cái treo mày này là dành cho các cô bác ở tuổi trung niên đó em gái à, em có thể xem thêm thông tin trên Treo Lông Mày Sky Diamond – Dành Riêng Tuổi Trung Niên của họ hoặc gọi vào số hotline thì được tư vấn kĩ hơn nha, cái này chị cũng không rõ lắm nè


----------



## hằng trần

Em bị cận nặng, đeo kính nhiều năm thì mí cũng bị sụp luôn. Tháng trước vừa đi nhấn mí xong thấy đáng đồng tiền thật, mắt mí rõ ràng hẳn, đỡ phải hì hục kích mí gì. Chị em nào mà mí bị sụp cũng nên đi cắt mí, hơi sưng thời gian đầu thôi, mà sau nó lành lại thì nhìn rất dễ chịu, hài hòa nhé ạ!


----------



## lih pham huyền

hằng trần nói:


> Em bị cận nặng, đeo kính nhiều năm thì mí cũng bị sụp luôn. Tháng trước vừa đi nhấn mí xong thấy đáng đồng tiền thật, mắt mí rõ ràng hẳn, đỡ phải hì hục kích mí gì. Chị em nào mà mí bị sụp cũng nên đi cắt mí, hơi sưng thời gian đầu thôi, mà sau nó lành lại thì nhìn rất dễ chịu, hài hòa nhé ạ!


 Ban đầu chị cũng tính đến chuyện cắt mí nè, mà có tuổi rồi em gái à, các dấu hiệu lão hóa cũng rõ hơn nên bác sĩ ở skydiamond khuyên nên treo chân mày thì hơn nên chị làm theo nè! Chị em mình cứ chọn được đúng phương pháp làm, chỗ làm uy tín thì lúc nào cũng đẹp hén


----------



## liên liên

Mình năm nay cũng gần 40 rồi, từ hồi 30 sau khi sanh bé xong ngày nào cũng uống collagen, tối nào cũng massage mắt, sáng chống nắng 2 lượt, skincare toàn bổ sung serum chống lão hóa, tháng nào cũng đổ 1 đống tiền vào mĩ phẩm, thành quả cũng đáng khen lắm mà cũng tốn kém lắm!


----------



## lih pham huyền

liên liên nói:


> Mình năm nay cũng gần 40 rồi, từ hồi 30 sau khi sanh bé xong ngày nào cũng uống collagen, tối nào cũng massage mắt, sáng chống nắng 2 lượt, skincare toàn bổ sung serum chống lão hóa, tháng nào cũng đổ 1 đống tiền vào mĩ phẩm, thành quả cũng đáng khen lắm mà cũng tốn kém lắm!


Chị chăm quá chị à, em cũng hì hục skincare mà chẳng tác dụng mấy chị à,...Mà công nhận đổ tiền vào skincare thì đúng là không giới hạn bao giờ. Từ đợt thẩm mĩ đến giờ, em skincare cũng nhẹ nhàng hẳn lại, đỡ lắm chị à


----------



## amy le

Không biết giảm giá hẳn xuống như vậy có ảnh hưởng gì đến chất lượng không nhỉ?


----------



## lih pham huyền

amy le nói:


> Không biết giảm giá hẳn xuống như vậy có ảnh hưởng gì đến chất lượng không nhỉ?


Mình nghĩ là không đâu, đợt mình làm cũng được ưu đãi mà các bác sĩ tận tâm, dịch vụ đầy đủ không thiếu gì đâu


----------



## thư vũ

Để nói về thẩm mĩ nổi tiếng nhất bây giờ thì có:
Skydiamond chuyên treo chân mày, trẻ hóa vùng mắt cho các ce U40 và các bác trung niên.
Việt Mỹ chuyên nâng ngực, mông, tiêm cằm, nhấn mí,..
Cao cấp hơn thì có bệnh viện Kangnam, jw là có đủ các dịch vụ.


----------



## lih pham huyền

thư vũ nói:


> Để nói về thẩm mĩ nổi tiếng nhất bây giờ thì có:
> Skydiamond chuyên treo chân mày, trẻ hóa vùng mắt cho các ce U40 và các bác trung niên.
> Việt Mỹ chuyên nâng ngực, mông, tiêm cằm, nhấn mí,..
> Cao cấp hơn thì có bệnh viện Kangnam, jw là có đủ các dịch vụ.


Thanks em ^^ giờ đúng địa chỉ thì xem là thành công đến 80% rùi hen!


----------



## hoang thanh lan

Thẩm mĩ treo mày xong đúng là có hiệu quả thật nhưng thời gian chăm sóc sau khi làm thì nên cẩn thận ce nhé. Ce nên giữ gìn vệ sinh kĩ càng, tái khám sau 1 ngày để bác sĩ xử lí vết thương, hỗ trợ giảm đau, lành thương, chăm sóc ở nhà. Sau đó tái khám để cắt chỉ hay kiểm tra vết thương, khả năng hồi phục, và chức năng hoạt động của mí mắt theo yêu cầu của bác sĩ nữa. Tránh các thực phẩm gây sẹo và dị ứng ra nữa hen. Nên nghe theo chỉ định và yêu cầu của bác sĩ để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất nhé!


----------



## lih pham huyền

thư vũ nói:


> Để nói về thẩm mĩ nổi tiếng nhất bây giờ thì có:
> Skydiamond chuyên treo chân mày, trẻ hóa vùng mắt cho các ce U40 và các bác trung niên.
> Việt Mỹ chuyên nâng ngực, mông, tiêm cằm, nhấn mí,..
> Cao cấp hơn thì có bệnh viện Kangnam, jw là có đủ các dịch vụ.


Vâng ạ, chị ơi em cũng được bác sĩ dặn kĩ càng lắm. Cảm ơn chị đã góp ý ạ!


----------

